# C & c 30



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

These look real fun.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

On a distance race it could get mighty wet out there on the rail the whole time. Maybe chilly, especially at night. Does the cook hand up hot chocolate when that happens?


----------

